# Models For Sale



## tr22 (Mar 4, 2008)

These are 2 models I got when I bought out an estate these where part of an adult modellers collection. I will provide any info or pictures wanted just send me a pm will except offers.

Monogram Huey Hog Helicopter 1/48 scale made in 1977 looks to be intact box not sealed a few parts have minor painting done glass, instructions and decals included asking $15 shipped to lower 48 states.

Mongram B-17G Flying Fortress 1/48 scale made in 1975 box is open model appears to be all intact glass, instrustions and decals in box. Asking $15 for kit do to size and shape of box shipping wil be $10 in lower 48 state. Making it $25 total.

Any questions send me a pm they willbe answered quickly.


----------



## tr22 (Mar 4, 2008)

Prices lowered


----------



## tr22 (Mar 4, 2008)

Sold!!!


----------

